# How do I get my hair back to one color?



## Amanda Fowler (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello! I've been dying my hair for almost 4 years now and haven't really had any problems. I always dyed it just a little bit darker. This last year, I had my hair bright red for months. It never came out completely even but it wasn't enough of a difference that it bothered me. A few months ago, I had to go on interviews for an internship so my mom made me dye my hair dark again, this time in a shop. It was a little too dark but it was okay. After about a month, I couldn't take how dark it was so I attempted to lighten it up by dying over it, which worked but it has left me with 3 different colors (the shop color lightened by my coloring, my roots lightened by my coloring, and my natural roots). My hair was still to dark and it was different colors so I did some research and, because I wasn't sure about bleaching all my hair, I went with Color Oops! which worked somewhat but I still have three different colors. I would like to make my hair lighter (I'm not picky about the shade or color) but the most important thing is that I want to get rid of this awful light stripe around my head. Does anyone have any advice? I'd rather do it at home with the help of a friend than spending hundreds in a salon. I have another box of Color Oops! here and I would bleach it but I'm not sure if it'd make my hair like.. break off or something.



This is how my hair came out after the Color Oops! first step. After the second step, the bottom of my hair got darker but there is a stripe about 3 inches high right below where my natural color stops that stayed that color. I can't find any pictures that show it well.

Thanks!


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 3, 2013)

When I dyed my hair in the past I've used a protein filler to make sure that my hair took the color evenly. I bought mine at Sally's. I'm not sure where else they are sold. I think this would be good for you especially with all you have done to your hair recently. If I were you I would be hesitant to use the color oops again or lighten anymore without giving your hair some time to repair itself from all that processing and stripping. Deep condition a lot, and if you absolutely can't wait, go for a dye that is ammonia free. I've used Revlon Colorsilk to lighten both my hair and my mom's. It worked fine, and it is usually really cheap. There are lots of other drugstore dyes that are also ammonia free that you could also try.


----------



## Sheila Bloise (Jan 4, 2013)

I think you should buy a hair dye and firstly put it in the lighter area, then when you see its a bit darker then put the rest of the hair dye in all your hair. Do not bleach it, it will ruin your hair. Take it from experience.


----------

